# Response time from WES



## cfuture (May 22, 2014)

Hi All,

I have sent en email to WES (from their contact us page) on Friday but havent received any response from them yet.

Any idea, approxiamtely how much time they take to reply to queries?

And Is there any other way to contact them (phone, etc) ?


----------



## EasyBoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Generally you will receive email within 2-3 days. I have got the reply within 2 days.
You may contact them using request form.
International Credential Evaluation for FIT


----------

